# Various Questions



## Switch (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey all, I am in the process of trying to get into the union, and I just had a few questions hoping to have answered :]

First off, I just wanted to know about union wages. The question is: "Are the wages advertised by the IBEW website guaranteed? (i.e.: for the local i am applying for, it says on their website starting wage is $15.82/hr(40%'ish of journeyman?), and $39.54/hr for journeyman.) Am I actually going to get these wages? Or is that just an estimate and it really depends on who I work for?

Secondly, Do you generally stay with one company? Or is it more of: "do a project for a company, when that ends you have to look for a new project."?

Thirdly, I heard that you can travel around signing "the books", what exactly does it mean? Is it like: "Go to a union hall, sign up there, wait for an opening, get hired there"? Is that correct? And when you sign the books are you signing to do a single project? or is it to sign up to stay to work with a company?

Lastly~ Anyone know how IBEW Local 441 is doing? (that is the one I am trying to get into)

(Haha sorry there are so many questions, I just want to know what I am getting myself into (If I get accepted) )

Thanks you all for your help ^_^


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Are you a vet or college grad?

If not, your chances of making it in are extremely LOW.


----------



## Switch (Oct 4, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Are you a vet or college grad?
> 
> If not, your chances of making it in are extremely LOW.


Thats what I have heard, but I know of a guy who got in out of high school. So I figured I would give it a try anyways, while attending community college for the time being (Might go for an Electrical Engineering A.A.S. degree, but I'm also interested in Computer Programming... but I'm scared of outsourcing and losing my job if i were to go that route). Then either keep trying for the apprenticeship or make the A.A.S. degree into a B.A. and go for a career in that.


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1. Yes, those are the wages you will earn when/if you are working
2. Maybe, but as an apprentice most likely not. In my local you are rotated by the jatc to get varied training
3. Yes, you sign, wait and go out for a contractor if the calls go into book 2. the second part of your question is difficult. the simple answer is if it's a long call then yes you can stay with the company. But I have heard that some travelers dont accept that and will actually quit a job at the end of the project and expect other travelers to do the same. But in this economy I don't think anyone is quitting a job, And I have never seen a traveler quit for that reason.
I'm am neither a vet or college grad, and most in my class aren't. things were a lot better in 06' though. Just keep trying and maybe try to work elsewhere in the industry untill you get your shot.
Good luck!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RUSSIAN said:


> 1. I don't think anyone is quitting a job, And I have never seen a traveler quit for that reason.
> 
> Good luck!


I was on 3 different jobs with travelers, the 1st job the foreman wanted to keep the travelers to finish some work they were doing. When layoffs came and others were let go theses guys asked for their pink slips. On the other jobs the traveler made it clear they understood they would be the first to go.

I think these guys understand the animosity that would develop should they remain on the job, while local men were unemployed.

Talked to several travelers that had never worked in their local since their apprenticeship. Their local had industrial jobs and kept an apprentice for his full time. When the apprenticeship was over they either had to travel, wait for an industrial factory electrician to die or find another trade.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> Talked to several travelers that had never worked in their local since their apprenticeship. Their local had industrial jobs and kept an apprentice for his full time. When the apprenticeship was over they either had to travel, wait for an industrial factory electrician to die or find another trade.


WOW, that's a sh1t sandwich! But you couldn't see it coming four years away...

I hate to come off hard-hearted, or like an A-hole,
but in this line of work, you can expect a double-decker sh1t sandwich every now and then. The sandwich is often in front of you, on a plate, ready for dining! How you eat the sandwich, or whether you dine at all, is entirely up to you.

My plan is not to dine on the sh1t sandwich, but to let a more deserving diner find the sandwich instead. I was rolling about the web, and I think I found the diners... http://www.porcupinepress.com/phpBB301/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=850
What a bunch of lazy whiners! I am sure glad to be in a far superior local. Hey crybabies, howse your serial unemployment in no way changed your attitude makes me wonder if we are really smarter than apes!


----------

